# How strict is the E3 academic or other qualifying credential guidelines?



## aarongray (Sep 4, 2013)

I am looking at sourcing employment in the United States (Currently live in Australia) but do not have a Bachelors Degree.

I have 6+ years of Managerial/Executive Assistant/Personal Assistant experience working for Company Directors, Political Leaders and CEO’s.

I just didn’t want to find an employer (which is proving impossible), actually get the opportunity of employment, file all of the necessary documents, then at my interview in Australia be refused the Visa given my ‘lack of skill/Bachelors Degree’

Anyone else applied for this Visa and succeeded that can shed some light?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no such thing as "how strict". This should answer your question:

Qualifying for the E3 Visa | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

USCIS - E-3 Certain Specialty Occupation Professionals from Australia

specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


----------

